# Just got sotware upgrade for 750LI ver 19.1



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

I just got sofware version 19.1, it fixed the jerkyness of the transmission and the navigation perspective view looks really cools with the sky and clouds animation. also the bluetooth syncronizes now with more phones, and my Verizon Samsung V710 PDA phone now syncronizes and allows me to dial, however the contacts will not transfer, and it seems like the car phone features got scrambled and I can not get the car to pair anymore... I will turn the car off and try again tomorrow, perhaps the car will reboot in the morning.
The software upgrade did not fix my last station/ entertainment device memory problem, I can be in satellite when I lock the car, and when I turn it on it starts on AM or on weatherband.

it sucked driveing a Toyota Camry for 3 days.... the rental the dealer gave me.


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> I just got sofware version 19.1, it fixed the jerkyness of the transmission and the navigation perspective view looks really cools with the sky and clouds animation. also the bluetooth syncronizes now with more phones, and my Verizon Samsung V710 PDA phone now syncronizes and allows me to dial, however the contacts will not transfer, and it seems like the car phone features got scrambled and I can not get the car to pair anymore... I will turn the car off and try again tomorrow, perhaps the car will reboot in the morning.
> The software upgrade did not fix my last station/ entertainment device memory problem, I can be in satellite when I lock the car, and when I turn it on it starts on AM or on weatherband..


Well look on the bright side everything is fixed and ready to go now hopefully that final glitch will be gone when you start up your car tomorrow.

it sucked driveing a Toyota Camry for 3 days.... the rental the dealer gave me ..[/QUOTE]

Well it really mus have sucked! They usually give me a Chrysler 300, < ES330, or the latest I had was the Dodge Durango 5.7 HEMI! its sooooo Shiiiit too be honest


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*Version Update Sounds Good but not Perfect*

Hello My Friends:

It not very nice of any dealer to give a 7 series owner a non-bmw as a loaner. Of course they can do what they want but don't you request or demand a comparable.

I know, I know what dealers can and will not offer its customers. The big question is do they offer BMW's as loaners? If so, I would make sure your considered for one of them before you get service.

I mean only to suggest this if you have issue with driving non-bmw vehicles like Toyota's and such. It's not beneath any of us of course but I make mention of this because your statement, " it sucked driveing a Toyota Camry for 3 days" 

Thank goodness for the dealers I get service from. I get a BMW everytime and if they happen not to have one available (This has happen a few times), I take what they have and I am treated even better the next time I visit the dealership.

No biggie my friends, I just thought to share with you that persistance will get you what you want. Thanks for listening...

-GMAN


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

I am so fed up with the local dealer that I bought my last car elsewhere as a warning to them. (my 9th one) and they "Got" the message. I asked them if they want me to bring my car to them for service or should I take it elsewhere if they don't give me a loaner, so they told me that they will get a BMW loaner in 2 weeks and asked me if I wanted to wait, I said yes and got a rental.....
they only upgraded my software (3 days) day one they did not even look at my car, day 2 they started the upgrade, day 3 they finished the upgrade, but did not look at the other problems I had which were : power steering, and radio not returning to the same station (shut the car off with satellite radio, turn it on in the morning and the weather band is on...)
It seems to me that the problem with the 7 series is not the car, but the lack of qualified technicians who understand how to program it.
The average BMW technician is not a sophisticated smart individual, but a dood who never finished or even went to colledge, and they always did very poorly in the classroom. I worrk very close to BMW and know everybody there, and I know these people by name, many times they showed me their training CDs on how to understand the E65/66 and I could see that these guys have a tough time understanding the concepts, BMW in exchange lowered the requirements, allowing one to perform software upgrades with the hope that an upgrade alone will fix all problems, they are trying to limit the need for a person in the process.
I have worked with computers all my life ( I have a degree in computer science) and never have I seen so many "bugs" in any piece of software, I have arrived to the conclusion that the problem is not bugs in the software, it is the instability of the electronics involved in a harsh environment such as 100+ degrees and the motion of the car. When such an event happens the computer neeeds to be rebooted (like any PC) and hopefully it will work fine then.... the problem that I am facing is that the car computer can not be rebooted at will, it needs to sit for a while, and certain criteria need to be met for it to reboot. The software does scramble sometimes when it does not know how to react properly when an unexpected event/series of events happen. This does indicate a faulty design from the getgo BMW allowed the computer to control parts of the car never controlled by a computer, and it is a tough lesson for the designers.
So in conclusion, I believe that the only interaction the technicians do is to reboot the system or reprogram it with newer software.
The fact that they can not go into the programming and see why the entertainment system is defaulting to a different station/device every time leads to the source of the problem. Lack of qualified engeneers who know how to fix it. I remember the look in the forman's eyes when I told him how I see things, he knew right away that they can not "bull*hit" me, and agreed that he does not know how to perform this task, and he kept insisting that perhaps a future software upgrade will fix my problem....
Imagine a computer technican who does not know how to fix windows, and he/she only know hot to press the reset button, and if someting does not work like the Microsoft default, they erase windows and reload it to fix it.
I will give you an exaple, if you disable cookies or disable a screen saver they do not know how to go back and fix it....
This probably applies to all the "new technology" cars and it is a very sad situation.
Another limitation is the speed that it takes to transfer the new code of the software, they are using a serial interface running very slowly, it is like downloading windows service pack 2 (over 100Mb) with dialup...
The interface of the car's computer needs to be more modern, and if it was the case they could update the car in 15 minutes, or even better, they could update the car while it is parking at night through the BMW S.O.S system (when it will use broadband on the next genereation)

I hope that I have given a new perspective to why BMW is having a rough time to support their new cars. The lack of understanding of BMW technicians is so dep that they are not even told how to fix them, and they are being taught to reboot and reload for every problem, it is easier to trani, and cheaper to hire. I takes a completely different level to perform programming and there are a handfull of people who know the higher levels, and these normally do not reside in a dealership, they travel between dealeships just like network technicians who show up when needed.


----------



## gbelton (Aug 3, 2003)

*...You R Correct My Friend*

Hello My Friend:

I concur with assessment. BMW AG does what they will with the American Technicians and I find a majority of them lacking in technical trouble shooting and resolution we as customers demand and deserve.

I had this belief and it was proven the first 7 I bought in 2001. Boy was these times hard... I eventually found the right dealership to take care of all my issues.

I hope you find light at the end of the BMW tunnel.

-GMAN


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Our local dealer is pretty good most of the time, if they don't have any loaners avaliable they usally give us a used 540i, X-5 4.4i, 745i or Li, to drive around in if we have a long service. One time our car was in there for like a month because the engine's drive pulleys (or something like that) had failed when they were testing it and they had to order the part from the factory in Germany. If you don't like a dealer, don't deal with them, and if you go out to buy a new car and don't buy it from them and tell them about it they will get either more rude or get their sh*t together. Make up a typed list of problems with the car before you take the car to the dealer that way when you don't have something fixed you have it on paper.


----------



## G750 (Aug 3, 2005)

Sorry re: loaner troubles.
I can't wait to upgrade and get rid of that HORRIBLE transmission jerkiness.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

When you upgrade, insist that they give you Version 19.1 and make sure that they upgrade all the computers in the car.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

750li ed you are very lucky. I got my update done a week ago. Also still it fixed everything but the entertainment things. You got your car back in 3 days. I got mine back in 6 days. I was stuck driving a camry too. Next time im going to shelly bmw. Their service is a lot better than irvine. Where did u take urs? Was the service and concierge good?


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

I had my work done at Center BMW.
I get great service from them as they know me for the last 12 years.
But as nice as they may be to me, their service techncians still have a lot to learn for obviouse reasons, I honestly do not think that other dealers are much better.
It is not acceptable that it took 6 days, you must have been too accomodating, when you bring your car in you need to ask when would it be ready, call and check on them at least twice a day, if you feel that nothing is being done, pull out the car from them and take it elsewhere. They only get paid for completed jobs.


----------



## ///MLover (Aug 5, 2005)

Ya from now on i will.... Does or anyone or has anyone aver gotten a bmw rental car at no charge.... I am sick of driving camrys. I had heard that some dealers give out 745's. Man i would honestly love that if possible...


----------



## G750 (Aug 3, 2005)

I got an X3 once and a 323 another time.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Most dealers will give out 3 series and X3 loaners if it is a scheduled service.
Some dealers have more loaners than others, some other dealers will give you a rental BMW (Southbay did it for me once) and others like Center BMW will give you a KIA or a small Chevy. A Toyota Camry was a perk..... it was a free upgrade from Enterprise since they were out of all the small cars.

If you truly want good service, and have a car that has very few problems, Lexus is the place to go.
With BMW you are stuck with a very cheap company (very very cheap), howevr Audi is worse and Mercedes is not much better either.


----------



## seven06 (Oct 2, 2005)

How do you know what version software do you have? I just received my 750Li Oct 4th. Will i need to upgrade???


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

seven06 said:


> How do you know what version software do you have? I just received my 750Li Oct 4th. Will i need to upgrade???


There is no way to get the version number, however I did notive that on the version I have the navigation, while in perspective view mode has a blue sky and clouds, a feature I did not have before. so if you do not have the sky and clouds, youdo not have the latest version.


----------



## Nasty750 (Jul 1, 2005)

2006_750Li_ED

I think im suffering from the transmission jerking too... Since this post, is 19.1 the latest and greatest version ? I received my 750Li in June.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Nasty750 said:


> 2006_750Li_ED
> 
> I think im suffering from the transmission jerking too... Since this post, is 19.1 the latest and greatest version ? I received my 750Li in June.


You need the upgrade, apparently 19.2 is the latest. You probably have version 17.x


----------



## johndowd (Apr 2, 2006)

*Last Station problem*

I am frustrated by the last station problem too. Let me know if you get it fixed. Something so simple should be so easy to correct.


----------

